# Would like your advice about Barcelona



## Bunk (Nov 2, 2014)

These are the kinds of problems I don't mind having.  My daughter will be spending next semester in Barcelona.  (Between January and April, 2015).  My wife and I are planning on visiting around the second week in April.  We haven't been to Spain before.  We're thinking of staying between 6 to 8 days.  

My question is how many days do you suggest we spend in Barcelona?  Do you suggest any day trips from Barcelona?  And should we split up the trip and visit another city, such as Madrid?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 2, 2014)

A week is never enough in Barcelona. Great City. We just end up going back over and over. Stay in close- as opposed to out near the airport. Barca has great neighborhoods to explore. Eixample is a favorite of ours. You can ride Metro all over from there easily. Side trips. Montserrat is well worth it. Dali's house/studio. Picasso Museum. Tibidabo. Here's the online guide I've used: http://www.barcelona-tourist-guide.com/

Personally, I wouldn't split it with Madrid unless you are able to give Madrid at least 3-4 days too.

You may not have visited Spain before, but once you go, you'll go back. April in Barca should be beautiful.

Jim


----------



## stmartinfan (Nov 2, 2014)

We loved Barcelona and could have spent more time there...I think we had about 3-4 days.  We visited several cities including Barcelona and Madrid over a 2+ week trip.  Madrid's a big modern city with some nice things to see, but Barcelona is really a unique place with the Ramblas, all the Gaudi buildings, etc.  I was glad we saw Madrid, Sevile and the Costa del Sol area, but Barcelona is the place I'm most eager to return to.


----------



## RichardL (Nov 3, 2014)

The high speed train is what drew my attention to go to Madrid.  If you plan one trip to Spain, devote 3-4 days to Madrid, the city and its history is world class, with or without a high speed train, but travel without using an airport is a plus.

You will love the entire trip.


----------



## Ken555 (Nov 3, 2014)

I'm heading to Barcelona next spring as well. I was there 12 years ago and enjoyed it. Currently the plan is to visit Bilbao for a couple of nights to see the Guggenheim (there's a train...). Madrid didn't really do anything for me when I was there last and I don't intend to return on this trip. I'm debating where to go from Bilbao now, though I'm tempted to visit Lisbon as I've heard it's a great city to visit.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 3, 2014)

Ken, yes, there IS a train, but it's still a LONG way clear across a country nearly as big as Texas.. Vueling flies darn near hourly and cheap! We like Lisbon as well, but there again, it's a helluva long way. A year ago it took us 7 days on a cruise ship between the Barca and Lisbon. Consider Valencia or Mallorca.


----------



## NWTRVLRS (Nov 4, 2014)

Just returned from barcelona 2 weeks ago... Thoroughly enjoyed a cooking class, as well as all of the other favorite sites


----------



## ilene13 (Nov 4, 2014)

We spent 2.5 weeks in Spain in September.  We were in Barcelona for 4 days.  We saw a lot and we felt that was sufficient.  We did not get to Seville or Cordoba.  We want to go back to see both.


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 4, 2014)

Great city, suggestion please secure you wallet and money. There are lots of persons who loved to pick your pocket.


----------



## Bunk (Nov 5, 2014)

Thanks for your advice.

I also would like to ask if anyone has hotel recommendations or information about the Marriott hotels in Barcelona (Renaissance or Autograph Collection).  Because of our Marriott status, we always start out looking at them, but will consider your suggestions about all hotels.


----------



## Ken555 (Nov 5, 2014)

Passepartout said:


> Ken, yes, there IS a train, but it's still a LONG way clear across a country nearly as big as Texas.. Vueling flies darn near hourly and cheap! We like Lisbon as well, but there again, it's a helluva long way. A year ago it took us 7 days on a cruise ship between the Barca and Lisbon. Consider Valencia or Mallorca.




The train comment was for the earlier poster, but I also much prefer trains when possible in Europe. It's just a 6.5 hour train ride from Barcelona to Bilbao and about $100 in coach. Going to Lisbon is an overnight trip and I'd fly, if I elect to go there.

I've been exploring other options for this trip, and discovered that it's possible to get very affordable one-way award seats on Aer Lingus from Dublin to Boston using Avios points. I've always wanted to visit Dublin and heard great reports from friends, and it seems Aer Lingus flies nonstop from Bilbao to Dublin as well (for only about $100 plus bags etc). So, it's about the same cost from Bilbao to Lisbon or to Dublin. Europe is fairly close after all. Not sure where I'll go now, but I did reserve a Westin award stay in Dublin to hold a room just in case. Unfortunately, the AL award flight requires a phone call to BA for availability and can't book it online so need to find the time to do so and check options and dates. And since I hate, hate, hate the long flights from Europe back to LA stopping in Boston for a day or two appeals to me.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 5, 2014)

Did you look in the travel guide I posted a link to in #2? It's searchable, and has links to many many reviews of hotels. I know TUGgers are an invaluable source, but even TUGgers can't stay in every hotel in a city and compare them. I know that Renaissance  is well located, but even so, it isn't close to Placa Catalonia, which would be where I would want to be. We are fond of the Avenida Palace, but then I don't have Marriott status.


----------



## jmdickie (Nov 10, 2014)

I travelled to Barcelona last Fall and loved every minute of it. Such a great City and easy to spend a week just there. Be sure to do the HOP ON HOP OFF tours as they get you everywhere and give a great description as well as a history lesson of the city. 

I agree with an earlier post regarding pick pockets. Darn near had our camera stollen off the counter in a alley side restaurant. Thankfully other customers saw the guy and saved my camera.


----------



## cgeidl (Nov 14, 2014)

*Barcelona is a Great City*

My favorite wife and I have spend over two years traveling in Europe and Barcelona is one of the six great European cities. Paris, London, Rome, Florence, Berlin and Barcelona. I am sure this may start a discussion. We finally got to Barcelona in 2012 after traveling to Europe since 1963. Want to go back as we were there only four or five days. Buy advance tickets to see the Sagrada Familia and go when it opens when the crowds will be less.


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 14, 2014)

There is an AC hotel at Sants Station that is associated with Marriott. Nice, modern hotel, but too far from the main tourism areas. (IMO) If you can swing Renaissance, that's the better located option.


----------

